# Hagen(Nutrafin) nitrate test kit not accurate or expired ??



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

It's been a week now that I battle with high nitrates levels in my two tanks. I know that my bigger tank is a little overstocked, so I do regulars water tests. I did everything I could think of : clean the filters, vacuum my sand, daily water changes. And still my nitrates levels were over 50 ppm the next day.

This is were I began to think... maybe my test kit is expired ?? I did some research and I've come across an article about the longevity of test kits. There was a section about nitrates test kit (for any brand), and that if the bottle sits for too long (bottle #2 or #3 depending of the brand), there could be false results du to an ingredient with a tendency to solidify.

So I did one test, with the same results of over 50 ppm. And then I did a second test, but before doing the test, I took the precaution of shaking bottle #3 not only 30 seconds (as recommended in the instructions) but 2 minutes. And then I did the test again. And the results : between 5 and 10 ppm only !!!  What a difference !! I was ready to but a bag of Purigen in my tanks as a last resort !!

I've been using this kit for almost a year now. Maybe IT IS expired. How long should it last after it's been opened ?? I will probably have to buy a new kit, just to be sure.

I just wanted to share this with you all. Has anyone came across this problem before ??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

with good tank maintenance a test kit is really not needed..i have not tested my tanks in 35 years...haven't even owned a test kit in that time..


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Well... I do good maintenance, this is why I was so surprised with the results I got. And I have to control PH levels for my cichlids, the PH of my tap water is too high. One of my tank is little overstocked at the moment, so I don't take any chances and control nitrites, nitrates and ammonia as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to follow directions exactly and if you don't shake stuff well you can mess up the proportions of the reagent. The only good way to test the test is to get a sample of known nitrate concentration and test it. If you have access to an analytical balance and distilled water you can make one from a salt like potassium nitrate or buy one online. I don't know why test kits don't come with one.


----------

